# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Feochromocytoom

## martin44

Hallo ik ben martin 44 jaar.
Heb een vraag bij mij is sinds een week of 4 diagnose feochromocytoom gesteld en diabetes daar ik maar 1 nier heb en dus ook maar één bijnier daar ik pas 28 mei terug moet komen bij internist terug komen .
Maar er staat veel op internet over feochromcytoom maar allemaal gebasseerd op 2 nieren en 2 bijnieren maar dus weinig of niets over iemand met maar 1 nier en feochromocytoom is wel weer een uitzondering volgens mij zoals gewoonlijk hier het geval is.
We hebben samen naar scan gekeken mri en de internist durfde niet met zekerheid te zeggen dat wat i zag nu mijn bijnier was of mijn mild maar volgens mijn gevoel had i het al gezien want als het mijn bijnier was dan was i zeer tot zeer sterk vergroot maar volgens mij zei hij dit om mij verders nu rustig te houden .En de 3x 24 uurs urine testen en bloed testen waren alle positief .Daarbij is ook diabetus vastgesteld en grote cyste in mun nier en wat kleinere in mijn leverkwab .
maar mischien zijn er mensen die toch enige info hebben over feochromocytoom met één nier alle reactie welkom groeten martin

----------


## katje45

> Hallo ik ben martin 44 jaar.
> Heb een vraag bij mij is sinds een week of 4 diagnose feochromocytoom gesteld en diabetes daar ik maar 1 nier heb en dus ook maar één bijnier daar ik pas 28 mei terug moet komen bij internist terug komen .
> Maar er staat veel op internet over feochromcytoom maar allemaal gebasseerd op 2 nieren en 2 bijnieren maar dus weinig of niets over iemand met maar 1 nier en feochromocytoom is wel weer een uitzondering volgens mij zoals gewoonlijk hier het geval is.
> We hebben samen naar scan gekeken mri en de internist durfde niet met zekerheid te zeggen dat wat i zag nu mijn bijnier was of mijn mild maar volgens mijn gevoel had i het al gezien want als het mijn bijnier was dan was i zeer tot zeer sterk vergroot maar volgens mij zei hij dit om mij verders nu rustig te houden .En de 3x 24 uurs urine testen en bloed testen waren alle positief .Daarbij is ook diabetus vastgesteld en grote cyste in mun nier en wat kleinere in mijn leverkwab .
> maar mischien zijn er mensen die toch enige info hebben over feochromocytoom met één nier alle reactie welkom groeten martin


Hallo Martin,

Als je bij lever en nieren kijkt staat hier meer over geschreven.

----------

